# Newbee from Philly burbs.



## spokexx (Mar 9, 2016)

Howdy all. Well this is the year my girlfriend and I are gonna make it happen. We have the all the boxes and files (im still learning the bee keeping lingo, bare with me. It will take some time for it all to "burn" into memory) We are just waiting for a honey farm out in Chester County to sell us a "Nucular" colony when the time is right. We are encouraged BEEcause we live next to an apple and peach orchard. Ive learned so much over the past 2 weeks reading The Beekeepers Handbook and watching lots of vids on the YouTubes that my gf says I've become obsessed. I'm just excited to raise bees. We will BEE  at the beekeepers conference at West Chester Uni this coming Sat.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

welcome


----------



## Bees of SC (Apr 12, 2013)

Welcome...Try starting with 2 hives. files are frames....Read www.bushfarms.com ....


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## spokexx (Mar 9, 2016)

Hahaha I know "files" are frames, in fact I know most all of the lingo, it's just difficult remembering it all. I guess I have a habit of calling things the way I see them. I'm excited to be in this forum, it looks like I can get a lot of help.


----------



## Bees of SC (Apr 12, 2013)

I have a habit of calling things as I see them too but I don't always get the right response that I need...... read bushfarms left side ...


----------



## RobA (Dec 18, 2014)

Welcome, I went to the CCBA conference last year and I will be attending this Saturday as well. They do a great job. You will learn a lot.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------

